# How do I get my "free" book?



## starrin (Jan 7, 2012)

I understand that I am entitled to read one free book/month from Amazon.  What I haven't figured out , is how I access the list, catalog, whatever, so that I can select and download a book.  It's got be there somewhere.
    TIA  
      starrin


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You have a fire I assume? Go to books and then store. On the right there is a list of books, kindle singles etc. Click on Kindle Owners Lending library. That is where you find the books. 

You must loan from the device, Fire or Kinde.. 

This is assuming you have a paid Prime membership.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Or you can look at the books on your computer from this link:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=&x=14&y=18#/ref=sr_nr_p_85_0?rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A618073011%2Cp_85%3A2470955011&bbn=283155&ie=UTF8&qid=1320353276&rnid=2470954011

You can not check out the book from your computer but I fond it easier to pick out my books from the computer and then go and search for it on the actually Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I look at books on my computer (well, my iPad) using a link such as kindlegrl81 provided.  When I see books I like, I add them to a Prime Lending wish list...and then look at the wish list on my Kindle. 

Of course, you can browse the web on your Fire, so it works a bit better than doing so on an eInk Kindle...

As has been said, you need to have a Prime membership.  I think the 30 days free membership includes the chance to get one book.  After that, you need to have a paid membership.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Depending on the timing of your 30 days you might get 2.....maybe 3 if it's February.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eBooksHabit (Mar 5, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Depending on the timing of your 30 days you might get 2.....maybe 3 if it's February.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


So this answers a question I have mainly as an author (but I do own a Kindle Fire w/ Prime, so as a reader it affects me too.)

So the 1 borrow/month is per calendar month, and not per month of Prime membership (which may have started on May 17th, so it's not May 17-June 17, it's May 17-May 31, and then Jun 1-Jun 30?)

Thanks a ton!


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

breakaway11 said:


> So this answers a question I have mainly as an author (but I do own a Kindle Fire w/ Prime, so as a reader it affects me too.)
> 
> So the 1 borrow/month is per calendar month, and not per month of Prime membership (which may have started on May 17th, so it's not May 17-June 17, it's May 17-May 31, and then Jun 1-Jun 30?)
> 
> Thanks a ton!


That is correct - it is one per calendar month.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ame8199 (Apr 4, 2010)

You have return 1 book to have access to another correct?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's correct.  You can keep a Prime book as long as you want, but must return it to borrow another.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And, if you try to borrow another, you'll be prompted to return the first.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Which reminds me, I still haven't picked out June's selection. I waffle so much deciding what to pick, that I usually end up getting my borrow on the last day in the month. So it feels like I am behind a month.  

Now I can't remember who was posting about putting the prime books in the wishlist and then going to them that way on Kindle, but it works so much better. Now whenever I see something in the Kindle store and it looks interesting, I add it to my wishlist on the computer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Which reminds me, I still haven't picked out June's selection. I waffle so much deciding what to pick, that I usually end up getting my borrow on the last day in the month. So it feels like I am behind a month.
> 
> Now I can't remember who was posting about putting the prime books in the wishlist and then going to them that way on Kindle, but it works so much better. Now whenever I see something in the Kindle store and it looks interesting, I add it to my wishlist on the computer.


That was me.  I have a special "prime" wishlist. It works great! Glad you're finding the tip useful! I haven't picked my June one either, as I still haven't read May's. I'm going to have to finish my library book quickly and then read May's....

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That was me.  I have a special "prime" wishlist. It works great! Glad you're finding the tip useful! I haven't picked my June one either, as I still haven't read May's. I'm going to have to finish my library book quickly and then read May's....
> 
> Betsy


Then I thank you for that tip Betsy . That is what always happens to me, I get a line up of library books and borrows and this and that.  For some reason the library loans always come available at the same time. Murphy's law I guess.


----------



## creativeboomer (Jun 24, 2012)

Is there a way on the Fire to see which book is on loan so I can return it. I can't remember which of the books in my library is the loaner.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

creativeboomer said:


> Is there a way on the Fire to see which book is on loan so I can return it. I can't remember which of the books in my library is the loaner.


Go to your manage my Kindle page at your amazon account on the computer. Then on the top left where it says "view" you see a drop down, go to loans there, which is the last item in the dropdown. All your loans are there. Library, prime and borrows from other members. It will have a prime logo next to it, so you can find the prime lend easy.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Or you can try to check out another Prime book and it will pop up and say "you have such and such title on loan, do you want to return it?" or something along those lines.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I do it a bit differently.  I browse Prime lending library books on the computer, then when I see one I would like to read, I have a sample sent to my Touch.  There I place the sample in a Collection named Lending Library.  From there, it's an easy maneuver to bring up the book and check it out.  I also can then use the "sample" to store in my Books Read in 2012 Collection to keep everything  correct and in order when the "borrowed" book disappears from the Touch after it is returned.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 28, 2011)

And one last tip from me:  If you're not continuing the Prime trial beyond the free month but you have a book you're not finished with, leave your wifi off until you're done with the book.  Otherwise the book is automatically "returned" electronically by the wifi connection when your subscription expires.  

At least that was my experience.  I turned off wifi to ensure I completed a book past the trial period (~ 3-4 days over).  As soon as the wifi was restored and connected, the book disappeared from my shelf before I did anything to return it.


----------

